# Imperial Echo



## betti (1 February 2011)

Any information good or bad, willing to buy back. Please get intouch


----------



## Cuffey (2 February 2011)

Do you have pictures?
You need to put them into eg photobucket then put link on here

Is this his passport?


Competition name(s)      IMPERIAL ECHO (USA) 

Date of Birth 13-Jan-2001  
Gender Gelding  
Colour Bay  
Height  
Sire Name Labeeb (GB)  
Dam Name Regal Baby (USA)  
Breed Thoroughbred  
Submitted by Weatherbys  
Studbook/Section Thoroughbred  
Birth Country United States  

  View Print Version


----------



## betti (16 February 2011)

yes thats him, haven't got any pics as they were on my camera which got lost


----------



## cally6008 (16 February 2011)

Racing Record - http://www.racingpost.com/horses/horse_home.sd?horse_id=578356

You might be able to get some still photos off the videos on here.

His last race (on his record) was 1 Oct 2009 at Ayr.

What's the story ?


----------



## SDH1981 (18 April 2011)

betti said:



			Any information good or bad, willing to buy back. Please get intouch
		
Click to expand...

Hi
 Just to let you know, i bought echo back in may last year, he was very thin and run down and suffering from ceedy toe, he his back to full health and riding out several times a week, any info would be great as i only have his racing history.


----------



## aj40 (2 July 2011)

SDH1981 said:



			Hi
 Just to let you know, i bought echo back in may last year, he was very thin and run down and suffering from ceedy toe, he his back to full health and riding out several times a week, any info would be great as i only have his racing history.
		
Click to expand...

Hi I looked after Imperial Echo when he was in racing and unfortunately I re-homed him to who I thought would look after him, obviously they didn't.  If you would like any information on him please contact me.  He was a lovely horse with a very kind heart and did not derserve to get into the wrong hands of this girl and dealer.  I would like to see him again if you are close to Thirsk, North Yorkshire or even have a chat with you.  I wish you all the very best with Echo and I hope he will be in good safe hands now.


----------

